
What I Learned Juggling Five Projects at Once - jessehorne
https://medium.com/@jessehorne/what-i-learned-juggling-five-projects-at-once-94fef6bf017d
======
jessehorne
I've took this article out of the MPP so that it's free to read. Enjoy!

